# eclipse rcp aufrufen.



## Guest (3. Nov 2008)

hallo zusammen...

ist es möglich eine eclipse rcp von außen aufzurufen und  interne aktionen auszuführen....
allso beispielsweise von einer anderen java anwendung aus?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Wäre toll wenn du etwas konkreter werden würdest.


----------



## Gast (3. Nov 2008)

wenn ich was konkretes wüste....

na ja. wir wollen unserer rcp zur laufzeit ein neues xml übergeben und dann den editor damit öffnen...bloß wie


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Über welche Schnittstelle?


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2008)

ja das frag ich mich auch


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2008)

genau das wollte ich wissen...gibs irgentetwas wie bspw. eine ole api , mit der man funktionen von ausen ausführen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Eclipse ist keine OLE Anwendung. Du kannst zB über std in, oder über Sockets kommunizieren.


----------

